# Black Kuhli Loach behavior



## daniXD (May 26, 2012)

hi........  i recently purchased a Black Kuhli Loach and all it does is hide under the gravel... i was wondering if that was normal behavior thanx


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

daniXD said:


> hi........  i recently purchased a Black Kuhli Loach and all it does is hide under the gravel... i was wondering if that was normal behavior thanx



They do like to hide, but will come out to eat and you'll see them as they feel more comfortable. First off, you must keep a group of them. If not, they will definately hide, as they feel safer with a group. Get like 4 more if you only have one, or at least 2 more.

They will hide under gravel if they have nowhere else. Do you have some type of driftwood? 

Gwen


----------



## daniXD (May 26, 2012)

thank you! really appreciate this XD i was getting worried


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

As you have seen, Kuhli loaches are very prone to hiding. They are also a burrowing fish by nature and should have sand substrate as they can easily injure themselves burrowing in gravel. If you give him some more kuhli loach friends as well as many hiding places, he will start to come out more. They are also nocturnal, so you can expect more activity from them when the tank light is out.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum

In my experience you need several for them to feel comfortable enough to move about the tank.


----------



## txO4 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yep, I never seem to see mine anymore, I've pretty much forgotten about them lol I hope they didn't end up someones lunch.


----------

